# Do you read the score while listening?



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sometimes, I follow the music and read the score on the this website:

http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page

I enjoyed such listening session because of understanding the structure of the music more such as keys, tempi, counterpoints, passages, range, parts etc.

I am wondering if others are listening and following the score. If so, how often do you do it?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

All the time, usually with different colored pencils to label different themes, motifs, and key areas.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Olias said:


> All the time, usually with different colored pencils to label different themes, motifs, and key areas.


I do that too. Unfortunately, I sometimes have difficulty reading my handwriting when I return to the score at a later date. Maybe Beethoven's sketches have had a bad influence on my handwriting skills!:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It all depends on what I need it. for, not the "normal " listen routine.


----------

